# The 2008-09 Celtics Roster



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

> WBZ-TV handed its microphone to reserve forward PJ Brown, who screamed, "World Champions, baby!" over and over. "Electric!" He yelled. "No. 1!"
> 
> Brown, who played a key role in the title run after the Celtics lured him out of retirement, is expected to contemplate retirement again.
> 
> ...


Guys on the books:

Kevin Garnett - 4 more years ($24.75M for 2008-09)
Paul Pierce - 3 more year ($18.08M)
Ray Allen – 2 more years ($17.3M)
Kendrick Perkins – 3 more years ($4.08M)
Brian Scalabrine – 2 more years ($3.21M)
Rajon Rondo – 2 more years ($1.65M)
Leon Powe - 1 more year ($0.798M)
Glen Davis – 1 more year ($.712M)
Gabe Pruitt – 1 more year ($.712M)
Tony Allen - 1 more year unless some other team offers more than $2.74M for his services, or we decide he's worth matching the new offer

Some guys I think we should look at are DeSagana Diop (UFA) to provide defense off the bench in the low post, Josh Childress (RFA, but Atlanta just doesn't have room for him in their starting lineup and they won't be keeping him long-term anyway with Smith, Williams, and Horford needing longterm deals in the near future) who is currently a 6th man like Posey and he probably would love to play for a team like the Cs as a 6th man, Kurt Thomas (UFA) to play the PJ Brown role, Mickael Pietrus (UFA) who is an athletic defender and can shoot the 3 like Posey.

Who are some no-name FAs who can play defense that we can get for depth?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We need athletic players who will maintain our defensive prowess. If we can't re-sign House and Posey, we'll need to replace them with some dead eye three point shooters.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We need to re-sign posey at all costs, i think we can offer him 20% more than his current deal without using any of the MLE, so he would be up around 3.5 as opposed to the 5.1 ish he would be on if a team thought he would be worth the full exception.

We need to keep him though, i think Eddie is happy playing for the min so he will stick around

Cassel is gone, PJ will likely retire... Pollard may be kept around for a big practice body.

Rondo/House/Pruitt
Allen/Allen
Pierce/Posey
Garnett/Powe/Davis
Perkins/Pollard

Is what we have before using the draft or any exceptions (bi annual and ML i think).
I prey posey doesnt take our MLE.
Artest Opting out and wanting to take it would be perfect... but he wont lol.

I like the Childress idea, then take Jawai at 30, pick up PJ at mid season, or get KT.

Rondo/House/Pruitt
Allen/Childress/Allen
Pierce/Posey
Garnett/Powe/Davis
Perkins/Jawai/PJ or KT/Pollard

No big changes, but hell we are a championship team, why would you want to.

During the season i expect a guy like Antoine/Marbury etc to be bought out and come for the minimum, which would probably mean Pollard/Pruitt would be relegated to god knows where with Scal


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If Posey doesnt re-sign, Gomes would be a good replacement


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Some guys I think we should look at are DeSagana Diop (UFA) to provide defense off the bench in the low post, Josh Childress (RFA, but Atlanta just doesn't have room for him in their starting lineup and they won't be keeping him long-term anyway with Smith, Williams, and Horford needing longterm deals in the near future) who is currently a 6th man like Posey and he probably would love to play for a team like the Cs as a 6th man, Kurt Thomas (UFA) to play the PJ Brown role, Mickael Pietrus (UFA) who is an athletic defender and can shoot the 3 like Posey.
> 
> Who are some no-name FAs who can play defense that we can get for depth?


I would love Diop, but from what I've read he's going back to Dallas. Childress, Pietrus would be good but I don't think we can afford them. They'll be looking for more than the MLE. 

Kurt is interesting, but isn't he in San Antonio? Don't seee him leaving if so.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> If Posey doesnt re-sign, Gomes would be a good replacement


I think your former compatriots have been talking about him like there's no chance he leaves minnesota. I wish we could get him back but after McHale INSISTED he be included in the Garnett deal, I doubt he would let Gomes go now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Also, could look at Theo Ratliff

And im not sure that any other teams can offer Childress or Pietrius more then the MLE, and if the Hawks dont have a need for Childress they may not match it

sure there are a lot of teams willing to pay that for a player like him, but we are a title winner and FA's tend to be drawn to them


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I think your former compatriots have been talking about him like there's no chance he leaves minnesota. I wish we could get him back but after McHale INSISTED he be included in the Garnett deal, I doubt he would let Gomes go now.


Its very unlikely, but it does still come down to what Gomes and his agent want, and he could choose location/team over slightly more money


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Only thing with Kurt is he is undersized aswell.. we need someone BIG like PJ was, i wouldnt mind seeing PJ come back one more time

Grant Hill could also be an option, he can opt out and lord knows what the suns are doing with that team at the moment


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Artest Opting out and wanting to take it would be perfect... but he wont lol.


I thought of Artest, but I think he likes being in Cali.

Is there any realistic chance to get rid of Scal?


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I would love Diop, but from what I've read he's going back to Dallas. Childress, Pietrus would be good but I don't think we can afford them. They'll be looking for more than the MLE.
> 
> Kurt is interesting, but isn't he in San Antonio? Don't seee him leaving if so.


The idea with Childress and Pietrus is that they'd be willing to take a MLE deal for the chance to play with the Big 3 and also have a chance at a ring (and to just be a part of the hysteria of being in a sold out Garden and being beloved all across New England because they wear the Green). 

The Spurs are a team in decline. Kurt is a hired gun and not someone that is thought of as a Spurs player. He could easily leave them to come here and it wouldn't strike anyone as odd. Unless he has some deep affection for Pop or Duncan or someone else associated with the team, I think he could be persuaded to go from one top franchise in the West to a top franchise in the East.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont see us getting rid of Scal, even in a package with the pick, or powe, or anything really he negates the value and doesnt really make it worth trading the other guy/pick


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kwame anyone?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^^^

Hell No


----------



## ConnerHenry (Jan 9, 2004)

Chris Duhon as a vetran PG to back up Rajon?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Should we bring Toine back?Is he really washed out?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

i would love to have childress on this team, he takes smart shots for a 2 or 3 and i think he is one of the most underrated players in the league


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Me too. Childress is the man.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

On WEEI today they mentioned Keyon Dooling. Sounds like a solid backup from what I've heard. I'd like to resign Posey and House though...


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I hope you guys are right about players being willing to settle for less money to come here, but my feeling is that that's only the case with some of them. For instance Mutumbo went back to Houston even though we offered more money and a better shot at the title. I also wouldn't put too much stock in the idea that the spurs are on the decline. Although that may be the case, they still have one or two good years in them. I'm trying not to get too overconfident because I absolutely HATE fans from teams like the knicks (they think everyone would give up a kidney to play in NY), the cavs (who think they want to play with Lebron), the bulls (who think they're a title contender), the blazers (who think people would flock to portland to play with a rookie for christ's sake), and LA (who think that people would kill to play with kobe).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think all players will be lining up, but there will definately be some older guys who just want a lesser role on a contender, and what better contender then the defending champs...

A lot will depend on how much we have to pay Posey


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mutombo plays for Houston because that's where he lives. He didn't sign with Boston because he wasn't interested in a year on the road. 50 year olds can be pretty cranky. Pollard won't be back. He's not just done, he's "Stick a fork in him, Charlie!" done. If they feel that Pruitt's ready to be the backup, then they'll probably bring Cassell back for his final season in preparation for him joining Doc's staff in 2010 and to work with Rondo & Pruitt.

As for Scal, he's only got two years left, so if they package him with a buyout fee (i.e. $3 million) they can probably work a salary dump trade (say taking Charlie Bell's $15 million back from Milwaukee). Bell is the ideal replacement for Eddie House as he has the size to play the 2 and the handles to play the 1 (in essence replacing both House and Allen and freeing up a roster spot).

Diop is going to get a healthy offer from Dallas, Boston's best bet is probably to look at a project big man with some development time under his belt. Someone like Patrick O'Bryant, for example, might be the perfect reclamation project for Doc and Clifford Ray. He's got the size and physicals to be a starting NBA center, but he needs motivation and coaching, which Boston has in spades between Rivers, C-Ray, Garnett, and Perkins, At the least he'll be a big body to throw at Bynum in the finals next year, absorbing some fouls for Perkins.

Pietrus will probably get an offer from San Antonio, in desperate need of youth and athleticism, and in no position to risk a matching offer from Atlanta. If Posey would agree to a non-Bird Exception deal (approximately 5/23) they can use the MLE to fill in the roster. If not they can try a sign & trade for Childress (Tony for salary ballast plus whoever is picked at 30) or Ronnie Postal. Artest is an east coaster, and has spent the last two years openly pining to return to the east, so I don't think it would be hard to convince him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Diop is going to get a healthy offer from Dallas, Boston's best bet is probably to look at a project big man with some development time under his belt. Someone like Patrick O'Bryant, for example, might be the perfect reclamation project for Doc and Clifford Ray. He's got the size and physicals to be a starting NBA center, but he needs motivation and coaching, which Boston has in spades between Rivers, C-Ray, Garnett, and Perkins, *At the least he'll be a big body to throw at Bynum in the finals next year*, absorbing some fouls for Perkins.


Haha, I love how both teams' fans are so confident they'll be right back again next year! Just like your way of thinking might be, "we need to add big guys to slow down Bynum", ours has become, "we need defensive wings to slow down Pierce and Allen".

This rivalry could be on it's way to coming back...too bad you *******s had to start it off by winning the first one!

:biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

We're going to win the second and third too. :bsmile:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

man artest on this team would be awesome
Imagine being able to put a rondo/posey/artest/Garnett/Perkins line up on... holy **** lol.

Ideally Posey settles for 20% increase not taking the MLE, we sign Artest for the full MLE, draft Jawai, re-up House, then sign zo/deke/PJ or some other experienced C.
Aswell as a PG from somewhere...

Rondo/House/Dooling(bi annual exeption?)
Allen/Posey/Allen
Pierce/Artest/Scal
Garnett/Powe/Davis
Perkins/Zo/Jawai

lol, i can dream


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> We're going to win the second and third too. :bsmile:


damn straight lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Diop and Gomes are good ideas, but we need to re-sign Posey and House. That's first priority.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> man artest on this team would be awesome


no


> Perkins/Zo/*Jawai*


?

And Zo's retiring I think.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I read this morning that Dooling has been a name linked to the C's. I like that he's athletic and gets down to play D, but he's a bit of a hothead and dumb player, plus he can't shoot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think Dooling would work here, not like he'd be playing big minutes anyway


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The most important think, clearly, is resigning James Posey. If the off-season activity started and ended there, that would be fine by me. House would be nice to have back, but is less necessary to me.

For options as the veteran backup PG, I like Chris Duhon and Carlos Arroyo. Honestly though, I think I'd rather go into the season with Rondo and Pruitt and see what happens. If Allen leaves, Quinton Ross might be worth a shot, and possibly if Posey goes as well.

PJ Brown needs to be replaced as well. I'd look at Jamaal Magloire and Kurt Thomas there. Getting Thomas out of San Antonio would be hard, but he'd be my first target if I were Ainge.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Magloire is an interesting though... sure he under-achieves and isnt overly talented, but he would be serviceable for 15mins a night you would think


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No chance. Magloire wants the ball way too much and would kill chemistry here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well we need another (close to) 7 footer, we cant have all undersized guys off the bench in the front court... Diop would be great but i think he'll be going back to Dallas


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm not sure whether or not Magloire is the type to take less money to play in Boston. I think KG could probably put him in his place if he did sign.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, it will be interesting to see what vets we are rumored to be talking to once the off-season gets into full swing, and we sort out a few things with th draft hopefully


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Posey is not going to sign for the non-bird. He's going to want full MLE for at least three seasons, which is only fair. Bringing back the same team (House with the BAE, instead of using part of the MLE), replacing Brown with another serviceable veteran, and adding a draft pick is fine. What worries me is retaining Thibodeau. They should renounce Tony Allen's qualifying offer, by the way.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

You never know with Posey, 3.8 or 5.(6 is it?) mil, it might not be a big deal to him.

even then, last season not a single player got the full MLE, so i dont know how willing teams are to throw it around anymore...

If thats what it takes to sign him, then yes id take an 'at all costs' approach to keep him at least for 2 more seasons, he was the rock of this team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Teams use the full MLE all the time (not in length, but in money value). For example, Mikki Moore signed for the full MLE for three years with a team option for the fourth year. Ainge likes to use part of his MLE for second-round draft picks as well as complimentary bench players, but Posey has the leverage here. If Boston is not going to offer the full MLE, someone else (San Antonio, Los Angeles, Detroit) will.

Players signed for full MLE (or very close to it) include Nazr Mohammed, Marquis Daniels, Tim Thomas, Vladimir Radmanovic, Brian Cardinal, Stromile Swift, Mike James, Morris Peterson, Jerome James, Jared Jeffries, SAR, Earl Watson, etc.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I could definately See LA offering the full MLE to him, however they are stuck as Sasha has said he wants it all...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Lakers will have Birds rights and will simply extend Vujacic's contract.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ah they can to, nvm


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Give Posey Full MLE for 3 years.
Sign House
Keep TA this year.
Draft young Center or Wing.
Look for vet center.

Posey would come off the books with Pierce, a year after Ray Allen. That would leave us with some cap flexibility when we're rebuilding or allow us to compete at a high level. Anything longer than 3 years for Posey messes with that and probably isn't a good idea.

Eddie House should remain the backup PG for this team. I think he earned it with his play in the playoffs/finals. Gabe Pruitt should start to see minutes this season as well. 

Tony Allen should be completely healthy from his injury by next seasons start. Whatever we see from him next year will determine his future in the NBA. If he doesnt perform well in his contract year then I wouldnt expect him back. I am a big fan of TA and I think he'll make an impact this year and allow Ray to play less minutes.

The backup Center role needs to be filled. We might be able to get a Center prospect in the draft but they probably wouldn't give us much in the playoffs. So It might be better to draft a young wing and look for a Vet Big man to spell Perk.

Rondo/House/Pruitt
Allen/Allen/House
Pierce/Posey
KG/Powe/BBD
Perk/???/BBD

Thats your 12 man roster right there. Theres only room for 1 more guy to play. That guy has to be a Center unless they are going to rely on BBD to fill that spot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The link for it is down, but there was an article saying Tyronne Lue is going to sign with either Boston or Dallas, which would likely mean the end of cassell.

Lue and KG are good friends, and will probably tip his decision to the celtics


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pollard also has told Mike Adams that House is looking for a longer term deal, and that the Celtics likely wont be able to sign him... hence the Lue interest i guess


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I think Dooling would work here, not like he'd be playing big minutes anyway


Dooling and ray had a fight once


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well Lue looks more likely at this point, and hes probably a better fit


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ainge has said PJ wont be back... need to pick up some height


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If Joey Dorsey's even in the draft (i'm not sure he is), he'd definitely be worth drafting IMO.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joey Dorsey is not an NBA player. We already have BB and Powe.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Regardless, you can never have too many rebounders.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We need height. Powe and Big Baby can't be our centers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ i agree... both CAN play minutes next to KG, but for those teams who actually do have legit 7 footers we need another one too... be it through the draft, or free agency


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> “The bottom line is that we want to get it done. The thing (that impressed) Posey is that the fans in Boston are so educated, they understand why he’s so valuable, and how his play shows with things that aren’t on the stat sheet.”


http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/...e_agents_a_going_concern/srvc=celt&position=2


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

David_Ortiz said:


> Regardless, you can never have too many rebounders.


Fair enough, but Dorsey sucks. If you're looking for decent undersized power forwards (and we already have plenty of them), Hendrix, Anderson, and White are better picks. If Hibbert falls, you have to take him (the same applies to Walker). However, the Celtics are likely to go international with the pick. Let's hope they don't take Ibaka. Haven't we learned our lessons from Sene? Tomic is a decent prospect, but he won't be coming over until the '11-'12 season. Pekovic and Asik have shown no willingness to come over anytime soon. If it's Batum, at least it won't be in the lottery, where he was slated last year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Fair enough, but Dorsey sucks. If you're looking for decent undersized power forwards (and we already have plenty of them), Hendrix, Anderson, and White are better picks.


I was thinking more along the lines of a decent 6-10 guy who can grab boards, play servicable defense, and play a decent backup center (so we don't have more Powe/Davis or Powe/Garnett lineups during games). IMO the way things are looking, we could very well be facing the Lakers in the finals again next year, and they'll have Bynum this time around, and we'll need another big body to throw at him.


Premier said:


> However, the Celtics are likely to go international with the pick.


I really hope not.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont mind international if its Ibaka, hes worth taking and waiting for a year, or Jawai who could contribute immediately


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

if posey cannot be signed we definitely need to bring in morris peterson. while he doesnt provide as good of defense that posey did he is able to get quick releases off and can get pretty hot from beyond the arc. tyron lue or keyon dooling i would like to see in boston too. as far as big guys go maybe see about getting alonzo if he wants to play another season, but i doubt he'd leave miami he really likes it there. miamo or ring...miami or ring? tough lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ricky Davis outside possibility if Posey leaves.... and Pierce ok's it i guess

not likely though


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a decent 6-10 guy who can grab boards, play servicable defense, and play a decent backup center (so we don't have more Powe/Davis or Powe/Garnett lineups during games). IMO the way things are looking, we could very well be facing the Lakers in the finals again next year, and they'll have Bynum this time around, and we'll need another big body to throw at him.


Dorsey's 6'7"


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok Ibaka has negotiated a 4 year deal in europe, with an nba out clause (with a large buy out fee) after 2, think that should take him out of the options at 30


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Dorsey's 6'7"


I know I'm off the Dorsey train now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ehh you know what trade the pick. Slim chance that whoever it is makes the active roster anyway.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Doc has said he wants to bring back all 3 of Posey, House and Cassell... happy about the first 2, kinda hoping denver makes cassell a better deal


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not. I'd like Cassell here to work with Rondo and Pruitt.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and house?


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Doc has said he wants to bring back all 3 of Posey, House and Cassell... happy about the first 2, kinda hoping denver makes cassell a better deal


I thought House wanting a long deal pretty much makes it a certainty that he's gone.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i wouldnt think so, a long deal and an expensive one are 2 different things...
20% on his current salary, for 3 seasons doesnt use the MLE and is more stability than hes had his entire career


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks but no. I'm grateful for what he did, but there's a reason the Celtics were his 27th team in nine years.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

House is a great guy to fill out the roster with, great shooter, able to score in bunches, willing to defend, defer, shoot whatever the team needs

hell he can not play a single minute for a series and still cheer, never complain then be ready to go as soon as we need him

i look to keep him, but thats just me


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> It’s expected that they will touch base with a crew that includes Alonzo Mourning and Dikembe Mutombo.





> They hope to keep Eddie House, but the way his minutes took a dive at the beginning of the playoffs may have him considering other options. Jason Williams and Tyronn Lue are names to keep in mind if House looks for a different home. The Celts hope that Gabe Pruitt will be more prepared to make a contribution in his second season, but they’d also like a solid veteran alternative.


Also says everyone involved wants posey back, tony is probably gone and Danny was happy with all the draft choices, especially erden who he thinks will be the equivalent of our first rounder next year

http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/..._drafting_offseason_plan/srvc=home&position=1


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Zo or Dikembe would be nice. We need a legit center to share minutes with Perkins. Powe and Davis won't cut it, not even in the regular season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zo would be perfect if healthy... but i dont think he'll leave Miami (if he plays on)

Same with Deke and Houston... worth a try though i guess


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Just read that we might be after Chris Anderson.

I'd rather have Dikembe or Zo. I really hope we get Dikembe, since he needs a ring, and he's just a great guy. He plays some inspired ball and he fills our needs.

I don't want to see us accumulate guys who could end up distracting our team. Giddens is already a question mark.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah i have read Andersen has done some training with KG in Vegas... i would leave him open as an option, but would much preffer a true center, we need to be careful and get the best player available, i cant see teams lining up for him so chase down the better players and maybe give him a call if we have a spare spot going into training camp


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> The Celtics also continued to look at other free agents yesterday.
> 
> In addition to a visit from former Hornets center Chris Andersen, they worked out three vastly different players - center David Harrison, guard Kirk Snyder and forward Darius Miles.
> 
> ...


Some interesting names there, thoughts?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kirk Snyder would be good if we could get him for cheap to replace Tony Allen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Harrison, O'Bryant and Snyder would be very solid pickups for the Celtics. Harrison is a big guy who can bang down low, O'Bryant would be a project, and yes, Snyder could replace Tony Allen.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

What's the point of getting Snyder to replace Allen when we drafted Giddens and Walker?


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Harrison had a 6-block game (against the Sonics) only 4 months ago. He still has game in him. He has a severe foul problem, though.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Harrison had a 6-block game (against the Sonics) only 4 months ago. He still has game in him. He has a severe foul problem, though.



Which I'm alright with for a backup, although the thought of a foul-prone player behind Perk scares me.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I would like Harrison if we cant get a vet ala Zo, Deke, PJ etc...
I think Baby and Powe can take care of most of the minutes backing up Perk during the regular season, its just handy to have that extra 7 foot body for some of the bigger teams.

It is also sounding more and more like we will give the birdman a spot


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I like Anderson on this team as long as he stays out of trouble.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think he'll be pretty determined to stay out of trouble this time around, not to mention he has a great group around him to keep him straight.

Oh and it definately looks like PJ is retiring


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'd still like to have P.J. back next year. Tell him he doesn't need to play the first 82 games. Just get rested, practice with the team, and stay in shape, and let him buck in the playoffs. He really pulled the C's asses out of the fire a coupla times.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

True, and id be inclined to do the same, but after playing half a season and getting a ring at 38 you couldnt blame him for giving it up.

If we dont have a true back up 5 going into the season i would keep him on notice though


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Harrison, O'Bryant and Snyder would be very solid pickups for the Celtics. Harrison is a big guy who can bang down low, O'Bryant would be a project, and yes, Snyder could replace Tony Allen.


O'Bryant recently worked out for miami. Miami wasnt impressed with him when he wasnt even doing well against undrafted rookies.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> The Celtics continued their search for a big man by working out Patrick O'Bryant, Golden State's first-round pick (ninth overall) out of Bradley in 2006.
> 
> The 7-foot center showed decent range and solid footwork taking feeds in the post. But when he hit the low post against Wisconsin's Brian Butch and Detroit Mercy's Ryvon Covile, who had each been practicing since 9 in the morning, O'Bryant was tugging at his shorts not even 15 minutes into the drill, struggling to muster enough strength to defend either.
> 
> Celtics spokesman Jeff Twiss pointed out that O'Bryant arrived in Boston at 1 a.m., although he tired quickly against players who had been on the court all morning. O'Bryant took the court at approximately 11 a.m.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2008/07/05/ainge_is_big_fan_of_summer_camp/

Looks like O'Bryant is out

at this point i would go with

Rondo/Lue/Pruitt
Allen/Giddens/Allen
Pierce/Maggette/Walker
Garnett/Powe/Davis
Perkins/Harrison/Andersen


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Deke re-signing with Houston.. didnt think he would be coming here anyway so no loss


----------

